# What do you do to relax? Two MMA fighters turn to the open roads, trails & waters



## VS_Goose

What do two of the world’s top MMA fighters do after a big fight to blow off steam? 

They head to Ontario to ride a dirt bike, of course. And tour around on a WaveRunner. And slam a quad through a mud bog. And, well, read on to find out how Miesha Tate and Bryan Caraway–two of the sport’s top UFC athletes–spent their vacation in the Great White North.







Read More Below:
Miesha Tate and Bryan Caraway Canadian MMA Adventure with UFC Stars | Northern Ontario Travel


----------

